# sharking



## seadog33 (Jun 4, 2013)

What is the best bait and reel to use when shoreline sharking on the gulf of Mexico in Florida?


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Why kind of shark do you want? What size? Can you use a conventional reel or only spinning reel? These questions have to be answered before we recommend anything.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

surfmantom said:


> why kind of shark do you want? What size? Can you use a conventional reel or only spinning reel? These questions have to be answered before we recommend anything.


x2


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

ya need a reel that will hold a lot of line, at least 400 yards is my recommendation. I use a jigmaster and a 545, and a 12' 6-10 oz rod. i load the reels with 25 lb test with a 60 lb shock leader (give or take for your weight). My favorite bait is lady fish its a bloody, oily, greasy chunk of wonderfulness, and you dont need but about the size of a credit card. the rigs I make are 5 foot of 300 lb mono, and 18 inches of 300 lb plastic coated wire, with the sliding weight clip on the Mono. I use a 20/0 circle hook and wrap tape from about 6 inches above the hook down to the barb, so the shrk doesnt feel a "*****" in his teeth, its not natural ya know. I fish the atlantic coast, St. Augustine to be exact, but im sure its not too much different, ive had trout stolen from me in waste deep water pulling a stringer over there, so I know they come shallow as they need to.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ya yaking baits or casting? whats your budget?
js


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

This is a Guide I used in Fla, This is his Vacation Video. You gotta excuse the Beginning,he's just goofing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwZisexHODM


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

The best way to catch sharks is to NOT fish for them. Your have to fish for anything but sharks, and they will bite.
t.

On t 
I hook, and 'prematurely release' them often while fishing for other species of fish. C2


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Noel is a great guy, Hes catching fish when no one else is!


junkmansj said:


> This is a Guide I used in Fla, This is his Vacation Video. You gotta excuse the Beginning,he's just goofing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwZisexHODM


----------

